# Not really new



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi
I am not really new to tam 
I used to go by the handle citygirl4344 but I do t have the same email anymore so I wasn’t able to sign in as my old user name
Is there a way to merge my two accounts mods? @matt Matt @ellegirl 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

@MattMatt @EleGirl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Drive me crazy said:


> Hi
> I am not really new to tam
> I used to go by the handle citygirl4344 but I do t have the same email anymore so I wasn’t able to sign in as my old user name
> Is there a way to merge my two accounts mods? @matt Matt @ellegirl
> ...


I can't, but as a site admin, @EleGirl can.

Please send her a PM.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

citygirl4344 said:


> Hi
> I am not really new to tam
> I used to go by the handle citygirl4344 but I do t have the same email anymore so I wasn’t able to sign in as my old user name
> Is there a way to merge my two accounts mods? @matt @EleGirl


You have your original account name & all your old posts. Just use your new password & email.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Perfect 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

